# Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?



## Burney (3. September 2014)

*Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Name ist Benny Liebold und ich bin wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter an der TU Chemnitz im Fachbereich Medienpsychologie. Im Forschungsbereich "Digital Game Studies" beschäftigen wir uns mit dem Nutzererleben und Verhalten in Computerspielen.

Während eines Computerspiels hat man mitunter das Gefühl, als würde man in die Spielwelt eintauchen oder als wäre man selbst Teil der Ereignisse. In diesem Zustand hat man oft ein ganz anderes Gefühl für Zeit und konzentriert sich vollkommen auf das Spiel. Die Ereignisse um einen herum werden ausgeblendet. Uns interessiert im Rahmen eines größeren Forschungsprojektes, welche Aspekte für euch den beschriebenen Zustandes unterbrechen können.

Vielleicht findet ihr ja 10 min für die Teilnahme an der Studie - wir würden uns freuen.

Link zum Online-Fragebogen

Danke und viele Grüße
Burneey


----------



## Thallassa (3. September 2014)

*AW: Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*

Keine demographischen Daten, die erhoben werden? Betrachtet ihr einfach eine Kohorte Spieler, unabhängig davon, wer sie sind? 

Und, eine "Frage", die ich gerne formell ergänzen würde. Ich weiß, das wird nichts mehr ändern, aber wie kann man diese Frage nur vergessen? Wie kann das durch den Pretest schlüpfen? 

*UNÜBERSPRINGBARE CUTSCENES!* 
Und: Unüberspringbare Cutscenes in Spielen, die man mehrmals durchspielen muss!
Und: EIn fehlendes Menü, um Cutscenes einfach zu deaktivieren! (Ach, wie schön wäre das, wenn die Spielewelt mal auf diese Idee kommen würde  )


----------



## Captn (3. September 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> UNÜBERSPRINGBARE CUTSCENES!
> Und: Unüberspringbare Cutscenes in Spielen, die man mehrmals durchspielen muss!
> Und: EIn fehlendes Menü, um Cutscenes einfach zu deaktivieren! (Ach, wie schön wäre das, wenn die Spielewelt mal auf diese Idee kommen würde  )



Da fällt mir noch das obligatorische Ingame-Tutorial ein.


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2014)

*AW: Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Keine demographischen Daten, die erhoben werden? Betrachtet ihr einfach eine Kohorte Spieler, unabhängig davon, wer sie sind?[...]


 
Ich würde später dran teilnehmen.
Allerdings warte ich erst mal ab, ob ihr aufgrund der Frage von Thallassa das Formular noch ändert.


----------



## hodenbussard (3. September 2014)

*AW: Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*

Werds mir nach der Änderung nochmal anschauen....
...aber wo wir beim rausreissen sind.Ist zwar nicht PC spezifisch aber auf der PS die SNES Portierungen von diversen Rollenspielen,wenn man da ins Menu wollte,konnte man einen Kaffee kochen


----------



## torkol (3. September 2014)

*AW: Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*

So ausgefüllt, hoffe es hilft  .


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*

So tief bin ich nie im Spiel. Wenn Freundin ruft oder es klingelt oder Telefon geht bin ich schnell vom Spiel weg


----------



## Burney (4. September 2014)

*AW: Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*

Danke für euer Feedback! Danke auch an diejenigen, die bereits teilgenommen haben 



Thallassa schrieb:


> Keine demographischen Daten, die erhoben werden? Betrachtet ihr einfach eine Kohorte Spieler, unabhängig davon, wer sie sind?



Da es sich um eine kleine Befragung im Vorfeld eines Experiments handelt, ist es erst einmal nicht ganz so wichtig, welche Personen daran teilgenommen haben.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Und, eine "Frage", die ich gerne formell ergänzen würde. Ich weiß, das wird nichts mehr ändern, aber wie kann man diese Frage nur vergessen? Wie kann das durch den Pretest schlüpfen?
> 
> *UNÜBERSPRINGBARE CUTSCENES!*
> Und: Unüberspringbare Cutscenes in Spielen, die man mehrmals durchspielen muss!
> Und: EIn fehlendes Menü, um Cutscenes einfach zu deaktivieren! (Ach, wie schön wäre das, wenn die Spielewelt mal auf diese Idee kommen würde  )



Cutscenes haben wir mit einer Frage abgedeckt - wenn man eine Cutscene mehrfach sieht, ist man vermutlich ohnehin aus dem Spiel raus.



Zybba schrieb:


> Ich würde später dran teilnehmen.
> Allerdings warte ich erst mal ab, ob ihr aufgrund der Frage von Thallassa das Formular noch ändert.



Wir können am Fragebogen leider nichts mehr ändern, weil bereits einige teilgenommen haben - ihr dürft also gerne auch 

Edith: Es gab wohl einen merkwürdigen Fehler mit dem Fragebogen, den ich gerade behoben habe - falls ihr den Fragebogen schon ausgefüllt habt, wäre es schön, wenn ihr das noch einmal wiederholen könntet ... Murphy's Law hat wieder einmal zugeschlagen ...


----------



## Zybba (4. September 2014)

*AW: Games-Forschung: Was reißt euch aus dem Spiel?*

Hm...

Die Beantwortung der Umfrage empfand ich als recht schwierig.
Es variiert einfach stark von Spiel zu Spiel.
Ich hab mich aber durch gekämpft. ^^


z.B.:
"Während des Spielens stoße ich auf unglaubwürdige Spielcharaktere."
Das ist traurigerweise in Games völlig normal und stört mich daher so gut wie gar nicht.
Obwohl es in Einzelfällen für mich ein richtiger Aufreger wäre.
Es tritt anscheinend eine gewisse Gewöhnung ein. :/

Evtl. wäre auch eine Trennung zwischen MP + SP gut gewesen.
Im MP entsteht i.d.R. eine viel geringere Immersion für mich.


----------

